# Texas unicorn mantis (Phyllovates chlorophaea) any info???



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

hi it would be great if any one could give me some tips on these, i.e what size do they get to, and any special requierments, are they are large species?

thank you!

rob


----------



## Asa (Aug 20, 2007)

you'll want to introduce yourself in our introductions forum before posting. As for Unicorn mantids, yen knows a whole lot more than me.


----------



## Orin (Aug 20, 2007)

The ones available are from Texas (though the species is found down to Central America). They are a great species around 3" long as adults. Fortunately they also seem to be really easy to keep and breed. PM me if you're looking for oothecae.


----------



## Orin (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/di...hp?imageid=5168


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 20, 2007)

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ght=phyllovates

This should get you started! Try entering the name Phyllovates in the search engine. It produces quite a few threads for you to read through!


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the links!

to orin - i wonder if you have any ooths of the violin mantis or orchid mantis?

thanks again for the info!

rob


----------



## Orin (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry, I only have time to keep the Texas unicorns and the occasional Chinese at the present time.


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 21, 2007)

ok thats fine - my search continues!

rob


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 22, 2007)

We have a care sheet at Mantisplace.com.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2007)

Guess i am late on this one! I am sure it is better off that you look for them in UK since you are there, i am sure they are some for sale by now.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 24, 2007)

Theres some on ebay in the UK


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow the price is quite high on UK ebay, i am not sure if the person had my permission for using the pics either.


----------

